# FreeBSD 13.1 x86 boot halts with error, "panic: free guard1 fail @ 0x5d063790 from unknown: 0



## bsdnoob (Nov 22, 2022)

Intel P4 with 1.5 gigs ram. Boot loader is LILO in Slackware. 
FreeBSD boots via lilo but, suddenly it's started throwing the following errors and asking to reboot;

#1. panic: free guard1 fail @ 0x5d063790 from unknown: 0
#2. panic: zfree(0x5d066000, 4198400): memlist2

I tried to boot slackware but getting the following error; 
# Loading Linux.. BIOS data check successful.. wrong EFI  loader signature
Decompressing Linux. Persing ELF  Performing Relocations from booting the kernel.

Do I need to reinstall LILO?


----------



## _martin (Nov 22, 2022)

Error from FreeBSD comes from its early boot stages. Juding from that I'd say you didn't get to the phase where kernel is being loaded (right after menu).
The Linux one is still trying to load and fix relocations for kernel. At first glance I don't understand the "Persing ELF  Performing". Is that a typo for "parsing"? Kinda weird mistake.

I never liked LILO personally, last time I used it was on Slack 9. Grub is (and was) way better and more versatile option. If you know what you're doing you could try to fix LILO by reinstalling it. But I'm assuming if you knew that you'd do that already. Safer option is to use recovery media (Slack) and try to boot the Slack from there to eliminate other issues (corrupted RAM,etc.).

When did this error occur? What did you do prior to this situation?


----------



## bsdnoob (Nov 22, 2022)

Thank you very much. It's a typo. It's parsing. It's been going for last two days and started suddenly. I think lilo is to be reinstalled by booting from a thumb drv. You point to the same direction.


----------

